# John deere 111



## deere111 (Jun 16, 2009)

I put more info into post--6/18/09-John deere 111, 1976-1986,I think,older model,has john deere badge on front -metal- drive belt-from engine to rear end-belt keeps coming off pulleys.-pulleys free-any info. appreciated, this is a yellow deck-M00111s-306035- this belt is not on the deck,oil leaking on pully and belt could this be the problem ?- Motor B & S. 12 horse,-28370-0217-01-91100111-links to manuals,diagrams, etc. new to site, Thanks, Joseph. -Have ben reading,posts,alot of great info--- NEW MEMBER- thanks to all, AND HELLO ! Joseph.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, the oil on the belt/pulley may be contributing to the belts comming off.
Dean


----------

